# Super 8 (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some info on J.J. Abrams' next project hitting theaters this summer -

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17727


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Flick hits the silver scream on 6/10

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/42436/super-8-monster-reveal-what-do-you-think


----------

